# 2 questions on 1911's--NEW



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

I am new here and new to 1911's---

Well I currently have a Springfield MilSpec (given to me) I am VERY comfortable with it, and it shoots 3" groups out to 25 yards and thats with Winchester white box 230g. ammo which is what I practice with nearly all the time. I usually try for the "hand sized group" and can do that about 98% of the time out to that rangeand near 100% as you move it closer. I guess that is plenty good enough for self defense. I have about 5000 rounds through it, NOT ONE failure or jam--100% reliable so far. Its my home defense weapon -----but is it really worth upgrading to a higher end .45 like a SIG,HK or the like to get the SA/DA feature and 2 extra shots? 
How does the 1911 hold up to harsh enviroments compared to the newer 45 designs like (sand,dirt,mud,etc) not that I will be taking it to a place like that---just curious really. My guess would be probably good since the military adopted them for nearly 80 something years.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the military version was designed loose so that it would function under pretty harsh conditions. The more you tighten them up the more they are prone to start acting up. You already have what a good number of people believe is the best combat pistol ever made so why look at anything else? Now if you feel the NEED to expand your family a bit then check out some of the other stuff. If you study how the 1911 works you will begin to realise that the thing is a perfect marriage of function and art and the guy that designed the thing was a genius.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a simple opinion on the subject... If it ain't broke..don't fix it. If you are happy with and it works for why go to something else


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Well the military version was designed loose so that it would function under pretty harsh conditions. The more you tighten them up the more they are prone to start acting up. You already have what a good number of people believe is the best combat pistol ever made so why look at anything else? Now if you feel the NEED to expand your family a bit then check out some of the other stuff. If you study how the 1911 works you will begin to realise that the thing is a perfect marriage of function and art and the guy that designed the thing was a genius.


+1 I couldn't have said it any better.

I've had all kinds of pistols over the years and my first Mil Spec Springer is still my favorite. Yeah I've made a few improvements to it over the hears but it's always been rock solid. I have no idea how many rounds now but it's way up there.

The Mil Spec is a little sloppier than the high end target models but it will get the job done. As to capacity. 9 rounds is plenty f ammo.And if you can put it where you need to it's not like you need more than a couple rounds.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

gmaske said:


> Well the military version was designed loose so that it would function under pretty harsh conditions. The more you tighten them up the more they are prone to start acting up. You already have what a good number of people believe is the best combat pistol ever made so why look at anything else? Now if you feel the NEED to expand your family a bit then check out some of the other stuff. If you study how the 1911 works you will begin to realise that the thing is a perfect marriage of function and art and the guy that designed the thing was a genius.


+1 on that! The 1911 is my favorite pistol.


----------

